# ICT visa application exceeds maximum processing time



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi I've applied for ICT extension from South Africa on 9th November 2015. VFS has mentioned that the maximum processing time is 8 to 10weeks. Now i'm running on the 12th week.

VFS tracking always shows this msg
Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 09-Nov-2015.

Please let me know what shall i do?

Delay means rejection?

thanks
Bala


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

hi, someone please advise...


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi There

From today afternoon on wards, it is showing as 

Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 18-Feb-2015.

But it has shown as below since from the date of application 9th Nov 2015 till today afternoon.

Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 09-Nov-2015.

Is this means they started working on application/forwarded again/re-initiated application or something else??

thanks
Bala


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry typo..

it presently shows as
Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 18-Feb-2016.


----------

